# Will doors from 2016 fit 2018?



## allenwilson33 (May 29, 2018)

Will doors from a 2016 (manufacture date 11/2015) fit a 2018 model?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I could be wrong but I'd say no. 

The 16 is a gen1 model and the 18 is a gen2 model.

I could be wrong though. But sounds like from this forum the gen2 started as a 16.5 model.

Look online for parts and see if the 2 cars have the same part number.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

If it's a 2016, Gen 2, it will. But, if it's Gen 1, it will not.

This assumes they are both sedans. Not sure if the hatch's fronts will, but the backs won't.

I'm assuming since you posted in gen 1, this is a Gen 1.


----------

